# Are scented candles bad?



## Loonalover613 (Feb 16, 2014)

I know that rats are very sensitive to strong scents like perfume and air fresheners but I never read anything about scented candles. I love candles and I miss having them in my room and I was just wondering if it's okay to light it in the same room as ratties. Thanks!


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

It depends on how strong it is really. And how big the room is. You can try and if you hear sneezes remove the candles and then you know for sure. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I wouldn't. It's just one of those things that you have to sacrifice.


----------



## relken0608 (Jul 11, 2013)

I had thought it was the smoke from the candles more than the fragrance that bothered them. If I light a candle, its either with door and window open or even in the bathroom across the hall. I use a wax melter (with scented wax) if I notice a stink, so not very often. Marley rarely sneezes but if he ever starts to, I'll make changes. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I own a homemade candle company. 

MOST scented candles are made from paraffin wax which is a byproduct of oil. Basically it is made from gasoline. (Easy way to put it.) They release toxins into the air when you burn them. They are actually harmful to both humans and animals if you burn them enough. Burning them a little once in a while isn't going to majorly affect anything.

If you want a safer alternative, burn scented soy candles. They are a little more expensive and a little harder to find but they burn MUCH longer and MUCH cleaner. The downside is that the scent usually isn't as strong as in paraffin candles which is why paraffin is more mainstream in the candle industry. 

Your other choice is beeswax candles. They burn ridiculously long and actually purify the air. I burn beeswax candles in my rat room. They have been known to relieve (and in some cases) cure asthma. Some people with asthma report not needing their inhaler if burning beeswax candles in the home. The only downside is they cannot really be scented. They do have a natural honey scent though. 

The scents themselves are harmless. If you have any questions about candles and candle safety you can always ask me.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

The scents will bother the sensitive rat noses. Parakeets (and most other birds) have a prohibition against candles because they are toxic, but this case is just relieving irritants.


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I buy organic soy candles, so I definitely know mine have no toxic things released when burned, I should have mentioned that in my first comment. I have asthma and I'm really sensitive to things like candles and perfumes, but soy is perfectly fine for me, and like Grotesque said, they're not that strong. Just enough to get a whiff when you walk in.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Organic is always best.  The scents used are harmless as far as toxins go but yes, you're right, they can irritate sensitive systems. I honestly see no harm in burning a lightly scented soy candle. Just stay away from paraffin. Sounds like you already do though. 

I make lotion out of coconut oil and cocoa butter so it smells like chocolate coconut. The rats go crazy when I wear it because it must smell yummy to them. I wonder if they'd think the same thing with food scented candles. Never tried it. LoL


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Candles have one of the things I've sacrificed, along with eucalyptus and tea tree oil diffusers. I only burn them down stairs where my girls aren't. And air fresheners. I think the natures miracle odor absorber is about the only thing that's safe around rats.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

*are


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Scents are NOT harmless. They are usually irritating and unless you're diffusing specific essential oils into the air through a nebulizer, there is no benefit.


----------

